# Auditor's question



## daniel (Jan 22, 2008)

I work for a family practice, I do all the coding & internal audits. 
Curious to know have many meetings, one should have a year with the doctor's in instructing them on how to keep there E/M coding in check. Keep in mind I already have face to face time with them as it is.

I'm asking because my boss is coming up with a number like 8 times a year. That seems a little unessary. Help me out.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow!  I meet with mine twice a year for E/M (if I'm lucky).  How many providers do you audit?


----------



## tadavis (Jan 23, 2008)

I meet with my dr twice a year for up-dates and such unless I see a consistant problem with something that need to be addressed more than twice
tad


----------



## daniel (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank You for the response. That's what I thought, if one is only dealing with E/M as there main money maker. That coder should only need 2 visits a year, 4 at the most. Especially if you already have access to the the provider's face to face. 

P.S the meetings are only with 5 provider's and 3 P.A's


----------



## CodingAuditor (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey.. I am also an auditor. I meet with my doctors one-on-one to review what I saw from their monthly audit every month. I hold a 'GROUP' briefing how our clinic did as a whole, and then also hold a session on either CPT, ICD-9, Diabetes, different sections of coding to keep them up to date. So I breif 3 times a month every month.

Thanks,
Dani


----------



## dbranker (Jan 26, 2008)

I am an analyst for a 7 practitioner practice and it is not set in stone. I have 3 docs that I meet with every 1-2 months because of patterns or deficiencies in their E/M documentation. These are the ones that seem to keep forgetting the things I tell then.

We also have monthly management meetings where I have them all together. I meet with each of them individually quarterly to discuss coding issues including E/M. I would recommend you monitor things like downcodes and pull charts at random (10) and evaluate them against what was billed versus what level was documented.

I hope this helps.
Doris


----------

